# Cullinary Vegetarians



## eatyrvegs (Sep 11, 2002)

Someone I know told me they didn't think I would do well if I go to cullinary school because I am a vegetarian (I don't eat meat, and only a little eggs/dairy). Is this true? Do you think it will be a problem or make it harder? I have no problem cooking these things, I just can't eat some of them because of a digestion disorder. Thanks


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Most of the time you won't have a problem. You're never going to know how something really tastes, or is supposed to taste though. The biggest problem you'll have is in judging the proper amount of salt and pepper in your sauces and soups.

Kuan


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

> _Originally posted by eatyrvegs _
> *Someone I know told me they didn't think I would do well if I go to cullinary school because I am a vegetarian (I don't eat meat, and only a little eggs/dairy). Is this true?
> 
> No it's not true, that statement is to general and broad.
> ...


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

There is actually a dedicated vegitarian culinary school in NYC I think it is called natural gourmet cookery school or something like that I seen it on food network you should check it out it would probally be a better bet for you.


----------



## kaliflower (Sep 14, 2002)

In my Professionalism class, we gave presentations on different aspects of the food service biz. Out of a supplied list, I picked a Vegetarian Information Group. I did not reveal myself to be vegetarian...and sure enough, the Chef made a couple of caustic remarks about the validity of vegetarians as chefs and put forth the opinion that vegetarians have bad dietary habits.

That prejudice is why I keep my dietary habits to myself. I have been an octo/lactose vegetarian since I was sixteen, (and that was before the Beatles broke up) and I have had to cook meat
at home for peroids of time, when first my father-in'-law and later my mom were in my care in their old age. I will taste the dish. I just won't eat a bowl of it!


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

My thought on this is will you always be able to find a position that allows you to not taste meat or dairy, I find that I need to know how a dish is suppose to taste...my instructors stated that you had to try everything but you didn't have to swallow it.....


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

First, read Cape Chef's post again; he's got some very valid points. Second, if you are able to taste a little bit, if not an entire serving, then you can certainly do this. If tasting is not an option, maybe you could have a class-mate help you regarding adjusting seasonings. After you graduate, you can look into jobs that fit your lifestyle. Those jobs _are_ out there, as snakelady1 says.

BTW, I find it rather ironic that the negative comments from a chef instructor regarding vegetarians came in your "professionalism class". Those comments were behind the times and completely un-professional. I'm sorry you had to pay to hear them. Personally, I'd bring it up with whoever is in charge of the culinary program (after you graduate, of course). Somebody needs to bring that caveman chef up to speed.


----------

